# Congratulations to our first DVD winner!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Steve Williamson is our first months DVD winner!

Congratulations Steve! arty:


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Sonnie, do you know what you have done  How can I choose from all the DVD's available.

Thanks again and good luck to every one else.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Is there a sign up thread for next month?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope... you are automatically entered if you have 10 posts... and you far exceed that so you'll be entered every month from here on.


----------

